# The evolution of Windows



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Seems pretty spot on to me..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## Lewdog (Sep 30, 2017)

I think Vista was the worst.

If I had to choose, Windows 7 is best, then Windows XP second.


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 30, 2017)

Windows 10 has kinda grown on me over time, but it's probably more familiarity than anything else. Windows XP was probably my favorite over the years.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Seems pretty spot on to me..........



They developed 10 in light of Android and iOS datamining everbody and wanted to get in on the action.

Don't expect much from Microsoft until their next iteration IF they realize they screwed up.

XP/7..good to go.

I don't think they realize they screwed up yet, so who knows? 

All I need is a linux DX emulator and I'd , oh who am I foolin'? Some things only run on certain versions of Windows.

I wouldn't use Windows much anymore, though.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 30, 2017)

I will say that I was happy when Microsoft gave me a new key for my Windows Ultimate after getting scammed by a seller, but I really didn't like the idea that I had to give them remote access to my computer in order for them to prove I got scammed and to give me a new generated key.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Seems pretty spot on to me..........



I wonder how a company with nearly unlimited resources can get so many of these so wrong. You'd think they finally hit XP and would say "yeah we're on the right track let's build off of this". Then they drive the Bentley down a dirt road because someone wanted to see the horsey. 

I find it odd to say the least.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems pretty spot on to me..........
> ...


They also wanted (and still want) to be the one size fits all in a society that doesn't want a one size fits all and they're too arrogant to realize that approach could easily be their downfall.
Win 10 is supposed to be their last with annual 'Edition Updates', an "operating system as a service" as they put it.  As for them realizing they screwed up?  That won't happen until the train is just about to hit them in the tunnel they dug and by then it'll probably be too late.  They don't measure customer satisfaction based on consumer feedback, they measure it based on number of upgrades to their current OS which in 10's case would be skewed given Microsoft's "marketing ploy" (upgrade bombardment with updates).  If at least one of the Linux distros gets their act together and goes mainstream in a big way I'd be willing to bet M$ would see at least a one third drop in home users overnight.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 30, 2017)

XP by far.  Still use it on the main computer.

Nothing is stored on this Windows 10 comp, which more often than not is located in Singapore and whose only purpose is flogging the encyclopedic Internet.  It gets DOD'd every morning.

I put a knife through dam-ned Cortana's heart on install.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 30, 2017)

Having used I Mike 6 in the later 1980's to early 1990's and the Microsoft development over the years my consensus is..


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems pretty spot on to me..........
> ...


Not odd at all.  They're a business so the number one focus is what's best for Microsoft.  Add to that the fact that they are currently the most used OS on the planet they probably don't feel they have to think any other way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Billy_Kinetta said:


> XP by far.  Still use it on the main computer.
> 
> Nothing is stored on this Windows 10 comp, which more often than not is located in Singapore and whose only purpose is flogging the encyclopedic Internet.  It gets DOD'd every morning.
> 
> I put a knife through dam-ned Cortana's heart on install.


With the latest Edition that came out in July Cortana can't be blocked or eliminated unless someone just found a way to do it.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



No business wants to harm their own brand. Windows is Microsoft's brand.


----------



## Peach (Sep 30, 2017)

Still, all Windows and other systems go:





When lightening hits...............................


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Ubuntu, CentOS, and Fedora are pretty nice!

I use Fedora, it does everything I need for this.

Gayming, well, 10 is NOT better than 7, there's nothing new under the sun, it's all a big cluster f%^&*()(

PC Windows gaming peaked in 2007-2009.

All that dx12 talk. Got any samples of dx12 games?

That stuff's like graphene chips- nonexistant.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Think IBM............  Look what happened to them..........


----------



## Tax Man (Sep 30, 2017)

XP is for me.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Gaming is still huge.  Gaming is to PCs the way porn was to video (Beta vs VCR).  Guess who allowed porn..........


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Billy_Kinetta said:
> 
> 
> > XP by far.  Still use it on the main computer.
> ...




I extracted Cortana. It wasn't pretty.

That chopped-up Windows is not, and never will be available to the public.

They still had bullcrap tied in to necessary functions (1-2)

Oh, it's bad, not quite as bad as Google Android or iOS, but they sure gave it the old college try. That was their intent.

Ever call Windows support? I did once, for a game called "Age of Empires II: The Conquerors"

It would not run.

Their game, their OS, did. not. run.

I fixed it.

Indian support called back a week later. I told them GFY.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> Still, all Windows and other systems go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You really should use surge strips (power strips with built in breakers........


----------



## Damaged Eagle (Sep 30, 2017)

VVV






VVV






VVV






VVV






VVV






*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Look on Valve or Steam..


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Still, all Windows and other systems go:
> ...


including phone lines..


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Kinetta said:
> ...


I'm not a programmer so I won't even try.


----------



## Peach (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Still, all Windows and other systems go:
> ...



I think I have; I know I have surge protectors, now I look up 'built in breakers'. Thank you.


----------



## Peach (Sep 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Yes, and I have a captioned phone, one flicker and POOF,  I have lost one that way.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


I believe all surge protectors have built in breakers, it's one thing that makes them a surge protector.  Lightning causes a surge the breaker in the power strip is tripped stopping the surge from getting to the computer.  You just flick the power switch on the protector back on afterwards.


----------



## xotoxi (Sep 30, 2017)

I have Windows 10 on my computer.  

I don't think I actually use it correctly.  I just open shit and close shit and I still don't know how to customize.

It makes me feel like an old man with a VCR.


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 30, 2017)

Peach said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I lost 3 computers from the telephone box on the outside of the house getting struck by lightning...I told the telephone company they didn't ground it properly, and low and behold if the day I turned off the service they didn't show up with 600 feet of new phone lines and a new ground line..It hasn't happened since....


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Well that and a capacitor and diode bank...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...


KISS........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

xotoxi said:


> I have Windows 10 on my computer.
> 
> I don't think I actually use it correctly.  I just open shit and close shit and I still don't know how to customize.
> 
> It makes me feel like an old man with a VCR.


But you are an old man with a VCR.........


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


That is a lot simpler than square wave rectification from a diode bank.....


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 30, 2017)

I liked DOS prompt. The kids nowadays and their damned picture boxes...


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 30, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> I liked DOS prompt. The kids nowadays and their damned picture boxes...


Yeah who needs a hands free C drive operation...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

aaronleland said:


> I liked DOS prompt. The kids nowadays and their damned picture boxes...


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > I liked DOS prompt. The kids nowadays and their damned picture boxes...



That's my kinda picture box. Let's see the NSA track it after I shake the motherfucker.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Now there is one place where Microsoft has been extremely user friendly..........


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Now there is one place where Microsoft has been extremely user friendly..........




Yep, first thing I do upon a new install, open Explorer so I can download Chrome, then delete Explorer...


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Microsoft's idea of a freebie..........  And advertising........  On your computer.........






And if that doesn't work then the follow up..........


----------



## flacaltenn (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Seems pretty spot on to me..........




From a general user point of view -- they forget the dog whistles on 8 and 10.

From a developer that uses PC Hardware for industrial products and applications, it's moved SO FAR away from supporting scientific/industrial applications that it's barely usable. Win 8 and 10 attempt to make the PC platform work like a cheap tablet toy. Only support for hardware that matters, is CONSUMER junk. 

Can't based a product going into a Medical lab or manufacturing line on EITHER of those. Windows now wants to DICTATE where the data goes and what part of the file system are used. Dozens of other complaints.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I hope you don't believe that. I seriously doubt that's the case.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Like I told IN, think IBM.........  Remember how arrogant they once were?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I know a guy that still works for them and makes bookoo bucks.

They are definitely still making money.


----------



## HenryBHough (Sep 30, 2017)

Friends don't let friends......


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> Friends don't let friends......



Buy Ballistix?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Seems pretty spot on to me..........


Actually the opposite. Every version is slower and less user friendly.


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


They are now, go back 30+ years..........


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems pretty spot on to me..........
> ...


If you say so.......


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 30, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



I suppose they were making more then. Their CPUs are still viable for what they do. (Whatever that is)

They haven't been involved in PC since 80286 days?

(Do NOT quote me on that number, it's just off the top of the head)


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 30, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> I know a guy that still works for them and makes bookoo bucks.


I'm sure he does......  Now.......
Their CEO was the one way back when who said no one would ever want or need a computer in their home.  They had built a huge complex in Reston VA which even 20 years ago was mostly empty, hell AOL built a gigantic complex just west of Dullas Airport which was just finished when they fell way behind in the market, that one is also mostly unused.  Both companies made millionaires then nearly collapsed because they misread the market and technological leaps.  Much of that had to do with the arrogance born of success.


----------



## Disir (Oct 1, 2017)

Every time Windows comes out with a new version it sucks. We keep telling them it sucks. They don't listen. Instead they sit around and think of ways to show the world how to suck even more.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Disir said:


> Every time Windows comes out with a new version it sucks. We keep telling them it sucks. They don't listen. Instead they sit around and think of ways to show the world how to suck even more.








Not completely, I happen to like Windows 7, it didn't suck.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Think about it folks, for all intent and purposes with Windows 10 Microsoft is turning your personal computer into a Microsoft controlled work station.  Thanks no thanks.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Who knows, Win 10 users might be seeing this soon...........


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 1, 2017)

"Windows Vista was the worst".....actually the worst was Windows ME..an OS that only lasted a few months before PC makers refused to pre-install it. One of only two times PC makers did this. (Windows 8 was the 2nd time when makers offered Win 7 as an option)

  Windows now no longer offers an operating system for business use. Windows 10 simply doesn't work well at all for multiple networks and multiple hardware use. We have two PC's in the bldg with Win10 and both are a constant headache as they continuously drop printers/scanners and networked drives. This is the first time I can ever remember where people in the office pray their computer doesn't break because they don't want a new one.

  The only saving grace that M$ has is that the general population (in America) have absolutely no idea they have a choice. Even now, if you mention the word Linux to someone they have no idea what you are talking about. No doubt about it, non gamers would be so much happier with a good distro like Mint etc. than with Win10...I would bet my house on it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

This is soooooo true.......


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

iamwhatiseem said:


> "Windows Vista was the worst".....actually the worst was Windows ME..an OS that only lasted a few months before PC makers refused to pre-install it. One of only two times PC makers did this. (Windows 8 was the 2nd time when makers offered Win 7 as an option)
> 
> Windows now no longer offers an operating system for business use. Windows 10 simply doesn't work well at all for multiple networks and multiple hardware use. We have two PC's in the bldg with Win10 and both are a constant headache as they continuously drop printers/scanners and networked drives. This is the first time I can ever remember where people in the office pray their computer doesn't break because they don't want a new one.
> 
> The only saving grace that M$ has is that the general population (in America) have absolutely no idea they have a choice. Even now, if you mention the word Linux to someone they have no idea what you are talking about. No doubt about it, non gamers would be so much happier with a good distro like Mint etc. than with Win10...I would bet my house on it.


Do you know anything about home servers?  I think I may have found a way to play *all* my steam games on Linux.
Thinking one Windows machine set up as a server, just keep Steam running on it all the time and it streams to the Linux machine when Steam is opened.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > "Windows Vista was the worst".....actually the worst was Windows ME..an OS that only lasted a few months before PC makers refused to pre-install it. One of only two times PC makers did this. (Windows 8 was the 2nd time when makers offered Win 7 as an option)
> ...


Extremism.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Then I wonder what that Linux PC between you and your gaming computer is supposed to do.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Whatever I want it to, why would you care?


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




He is mining Bitcoins to support his Asian massage parlor habit.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Because it is the stupidest computer thing I ever heard of. I believe you whole place is without windows, too, und there are cameras and displays operated by Linux, instead. You know, like in carriers, except for they are using Windows, so you would pose a security risk in there.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


They have sheep?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Uummmm......  Pretty fucking clueless ain'tcha........


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


I updated this one for you:

The evolution of Windows


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Still stupid after all these years, Oooooh still stupid after all these years.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Says the Linux-Guerilla who wants to stream his games through a Linux Computer to not to sit in front of a Windows Computer.


----------



## Lewdog (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Dude... you are fighting like Ringel05  is discriminating against Germans or something.  It's just a computer OS.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


His problem is I'm putting down his beloved Microsoft (pretty sure he reaches a climax every time their name is mentioned) and promoting Linux (which he is compelled to disparage at every opportunity).  He can't help himself, it's pathological.  It doesn't matter to him that I've stated numerous times that I love Windows 7 yet hate Microsoft and the Frankenstein's monster called Windows 10.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


That's okay Microshill, you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


You are only putting down yourself. And by the way: Your games would still run on Windows. Do you have Windows nightmares often?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


He only claims to be German yet in his eyes the US is the cause of all the evil in the world and Russia and Putin can do no wrong..........  He hates it every time I spoil his propaganda routine and piss off his FSB handler.  Because of that he's always trying (amateurishly) to waylay me.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Lewdog said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Ringelschwanz is often very disrespectful and when he dreams of crazy things, a proper reply could be posted.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Not even a good try there Boris, how about you go back to propaganda school and take some refresher courses.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


OH THE IRONY!!!!!!!


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Don´t let the doc read it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


Your psychiatrist?  Too late.......


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


So now he has another customer.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


I'm sure he has many customers or are you his full time commitment?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...


Speaking of.....  I do enjoy our little chats but your time is up and I do have other patients to see.  Don't forget to take your meds.  Toodles!!


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Yeah, go back to the lobby.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 1, 2017)

Well now that we've heard from Oleg Popov, thank you for that interlude, it's time for some serious discussion from people who know what they're talking about.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 1, 2017)

Rare occurrences. All the more as my time is up.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 2, 2017)

Microsoft Windows, a perfect example of engineered manufacturer obsolescence for fun and profit..


----------

